# Wanna play? Need an "O" name.



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

New pup was just born on St Patrick's day! Its the "O" litter so I'm looking for a name. I was planning on a male but they are all girls, so none of my names I had planned out will work.  So, I'm starting a new list and I don't have much to go on. HELP! Pup will be either black sable or black.

So far we have Olive if she's black. <-- My 5 yr old loves this so far but I'm not convinced.

I came up with Onyx if she's black and then I can call her Nyx.

My husband has contributed O'Connor so we can call her Sinead. 

So you see, we need help!

Ronda


"O" something z Alpinek9


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Oreo


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Olivia....will have to think to come up ith more


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Octa
Ofra
Odette
Opal
Onni
October
Ollana
Olma
Oska


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

I like Olivia. Onyx it's ok too

what about:
Olly
Omega
Ophelia
Olga
Orchidia
Olsen
O'Shea
Oceana
Odessa
Olexa
Olive
Olwyn
Olympia
Oneal
Oma
Ordwin
Orela
Oasis


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

Orion


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

I like Oasis, say it ooooooaayyyyyyyssiiiis


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Ondra, Oddessy, Onstar (LOL)

Lee


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I always liked Oskar.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Ozone


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

How about Opal?
=)

Here's an entire list of female O Names with Origins and Meanings too.
Behind the Name: Feminine Names Beginning With O


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ona, Orie, dang its hard to think of a O girl name


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Odessa!!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I like olive!!!


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

why does it have to an "O"?

Irish Girls Names - Irish meanings and origins for baby girl names
Irish baby girl names


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because the litter was born on st patty's day, how bout an irish name? 
O'starra, Otello, O'hera
and of course I'm partial to Onyx!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I like Orla. The name of one of the Celtic Woman singing group.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm with the kid-- I like Olive too.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Oliva


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm partial to Osa….("she bear" en espanol)


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Orbit
Otter
Oncore
Octavia
Oak
Orion
Omega
Oberon
Ocean
Origami 
Outlaw


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, you guys are good! 3 pages already! I promise I'm going back right now to read all of the suggestions!

Thanks and keep em coming!

Ronda

"O" something z alpinek9


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Odin, Odie, Oslo, Oscar, and Octavius,lol


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh! =) I forgot one.

You could call her Okami, which is Japanese for Wolf, and the name of one of my favorite video games.
The character (which was a white wolf) had a nickname, which was "Ami", so you could definitely call her Ami for short! Ami is Japanese for Friend.
^^ I think it's kind of sweet.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oona, Ora, Oksana...


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I have an "O" girl as well. Named her Blackthorn's Onyx (she is solid black) and her call name is Nyxie. I quite like it!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Because the litter was born on st patty's day, how bout an irish name?
> O'starra, Otello, O'hera
> and of course I'm partial to Onyx!


I like this idea - so I'll add a couple 

O'Reily (Reily for short)
O'Malley (Alley or Malley for short)

Onyx is way cute too!
Oprah - maybe she'll get her own talk show - haha
Olivia
Opal
ODear - what was I thinking! :rofl:
Oralie
And, this one I really do like - Oakley

Good luck on your decision - please be sure to keep us posted on what you choose and of course when you get her home, we will want lots of pictures!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Odetta (one of my favorite folk singers of all time)
Omnipotent (sp)
Then I think there are some ancient goddesses whose names begin with O
Olympia for the obvious one
Oedipus (who says she can't love her mother?)
Oh me! Oh my! or spell it "Ohmeomi"
Oceana 
Or just pull out the dictionary and start selecting names.


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Oshkabooty.....hehehe


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the name Odessa.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I was thinking along the lines of (Maureen) O'hera too... but it would be "O'Hair-a"... she is a GSD afterall


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if been posted. OAKLEY?


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

heatherr said:


> Odessa!!


 
I like Odessa.... very pretty name


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Odin
Omega


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

zeus von entringer staal said:


> I don't know if been posted. OAKLEY?


Ugh, I hate the name Oakley. 

My neice is named Oakley. It's terrible. I know a standard male poodle named that too.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

zeus von entringer staal said:


> I don't know if been posted. OAKLEY?


 
I put it as one of my suggestions.....I really like it. I know there was a very stern disregard for it by someone else, but it's really up to the OP and what they like . 

Good suggestion!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Omi [oh me] is Grandma or Granny in German. Our last female gsd had that name.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you guys again....here is what we have so far on our list of possibles.

Olive
Onyx call name Nyx
Outrageous
Ophelia
Obsession
Omen
Ostara (norse goddess of spring)
Odessa
Ochránce ( I think this means the protector in Czech but I have no idea how to pronounce it, would be kinda cool though)

For call names we are not sure, our list is so all over the place between my ideas, and my hubby's and kid's ideas, we aren't even in the same book let alone on the same page!

I love :
Karma ( I really wanted a male but it turns out Karma's really a bitch! )
Pandora 
Sasha 
Jinx 
Jora 
Selene 
Hecate
Banshee
Darkling
Salem
Faline
Zephyr
Nyx
Zelda (the nerdy little gamer who I keep suppressed inside of me loves this)

I like somewhat "darker" unusual names I guess.

5yr old loves:
Cookie Blue (!!??)
Olive
Kesha 
Drusilla

Husband likes:
Sinead
Pickles 

Poor, poor puppy!


Ronda

"O" something z alpinek9


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Karma is perfect for a boy or girl! But I still agree with the 5 yr old and like Olive


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ronda said:


> Thank you guys again....here is what we have so far on our list of possibles.
> 
> Olive
> *Onyx call name Nyx*
> ...


I really, really like the bolded names!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is always the name list on PDB

Dog names - Starting with O -


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

@ Nancy, great list! I never even knew that feature existed on pdb. Thanks.

@ Laren, I think we have similar taste in names! I love your boy's and I swear if it was a black male instead of female, I'm Harry Potter nerdy enough to name him Sirius Black! But they're all girls so no go. I think my favorite off that list is a tie between Nyx and Pandora ( I think this name is so girly cute!) and third place is Selene because I love the movie Underworld! 

Thanks again!

Ronda
"O" something z alpinek9


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ronda said:


> @ Nancy, great list! I never even knew that feature existed on pdb. Thanks.
> 
> @ Laren, I think we have similar taste in names! I love your boy's and I swear if it was a black male instead of female, I'm Harry Potter nerdy enough to name him Sirius Black! But they're all girls so no go. I think my favorite off that list is a tie between Nyx and Pandora ( I think this name is so girly cute!) and third place is Selene because I love the movie Underworld!
> 
> ...


I think we are meant to be friends! I love Underworld!

My boy is registered as Sinister Black! :laugh:

I love Nyx, Pandora and Selene, whichever name you chose, it will be a great one!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> My boy is registered as Sinister Black! :laugh:


My last name is Black, and it was so tempting to name my dog Sirius or Jacob (twilight ) just for fun. Jet and Pitch are always tempting too, haha.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I think we are meant to be friends! I love Underworld!
> 
> My boy is registered as Sinister Black! :laugh:
> 
> I love Nyx, Pandora and Selene, whichever name you chose, it will be a great one!


 
If you love anything witchy/vampire/shifter and fantasy like then yup, we are meant to be friends. 

I stole the name Nyx from this fantastic book series by Kresley Cole that's about all sorts of immortals and such, anyways Niix (that's how they spell it in the books) is this awesome, funny, bad ass, sorta crazy valkyrie that can see the future. 

My next pup will be a male in a few years and his name will be Vlad. I've had it picked out forever and was set on a male this time but mother nature had a mind of her own and they were all girls. 

Ronda


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

VomBlack said:


> My last name is Black, and it was so tempting to name my dog Sirius or Jacob (twilight ) just for fun. Jet and Pitch are always tempting too, haha.


 
Oooh my 5 yr old would have killed for a Twilight name, especially Jacob, her favorite. She is currently campaigning for either the name Olive or Drusilla from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

Ronda


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ronda said:


> If you love anything witchy/vampire/shifter and fantasy like then yup, we are meant to be friends.
> 
> I stole the name Nyx from this fantastic book series by Kresley Cole that's about all sorts of immortals and such, anyways Niix (that's how they spell it in the books) is this awesome, funny, bad ass, sorta crazy valkyrie that can see the future.
> 
> ...


I like the name Nyx from the House of Night Series.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I like the name Nyx from the House of Night Series.


 
I've only read the first 3 I think of those, I need to catch up!

Ronda


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I like Osha, Osiris, Omari & Opra.


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

Onyx, Opal, Omega, Odessa. Try them out by calling the name as if you were calling your dog or giving her a command and see what sounds strong and is easy on the tongue.


----------



## Robin (Nov 22, 2010)

Ophelia!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

lucky you getting a dog from Hans I have a friend who's aussies name is Oso,,the reg'd name is Oso Bad (kennel name), she calls him Oso,,,she said when he was young, she was constantly saying "oh so you wanna do this? oh so you wanna do that?" she thought heck I"m saying Oh So so much , I'm calling him oso)

I thought it was a cool name


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

How about....*ONLY*...because he/she will belong to *only* you!


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Ooh, I kinda love Only.

So I have great fondness for "Obsession" since I feel like that aptly describes my 10 plus years of waiting for a shepherd.

Another option is Ochránce which if the czech to english translator wasn't messing with me, means protector in czech. 

Have given up finding a registered name I like enough or is short enough for a call name so I'm also playing around with call names too.

Still thinking about it and I appreciate everybody's suggestions.

Ronda


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Orion maybe? 

But congrats to your hubby? for still appreciating the good music from Sinead O'conner!

In HS my nickname was Onyx.


----------

